# rails and guards around wall openings



## scouseland

Hola a todos, no estoy segura de este intento de traducción de rails and guards y openings. Se trata de una guía de prevención de caídas en el trabajo.
 
Rails and guards around floor and wall openings
 
Barras (¿barandillas?) y barreras de seguridad alrededor de aberturas de piso y pared
 
¡Gracias por sus sugerencias!


----------



## aurilla

rails = barandas


----------



## scouseland

¡Gracias! ¿Dirías(n) aberturas de piso y pared? hmmm


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Quizás te ayude una lista de términos sobre la seguridad en castellano e inglés:

Spanish-Language Compliance Assistance Resources | OSHA Dictionaries English-to-Spanish and Spanish-to-English - Construction Industry Terms: Spanish to English

Además este departamento de trabajo (de los EE. UU.) tiene muchas normas y guías en ambos idiomas, por ejemplo:

eTool de Construccion | Caidas - Los Sistemas Personales de Detencion de Caidas


----------



## scouseland

¡Muchas gracias, Vell B! Había estado buscando un diccionario así, y había visitado ese sitio varias veces pero no lo vi.
Lo deje así, y creo que está bien:
Barandas y barreras de seguridad alrededor de aberturas en el piso y paredes. ¡Gracias!


----------



## LeoLeo9

A nivel técnico suele decirse: aperturas en cerramientos o de los cerramientos, y puede indicarse si son verticales u horizontales


----------



## scouseland

¿Cerramientos es como un sinónimo de barandas y barreras de seguridad?


----------



## LeoLeo9

No, cerramientos son los suelos, techos y paredes, y las ventanas y puertas son las aberturas de los cerramientos.


----------



## scouseland

OK. Gracias por los comentarios


----------



## DWO

*"Barandas y protecciones en los vanos".*

Vano = Wall opening (generalmente sin marco de puerta o ventana. Es solo el hueco de la pared).


----------

